# Driver door Window "molding"?



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

anyone know where i could pick up the piece of molding (i guess thats what it is) that sits right at the bottom of your driver/passenger windows, on the outside. Piece of plastice that runs along your door right where the window goes in and out of your door...

Mine is busted/loose coming off....


thanks


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

jakehale said:


> anyone know where i could pick up the piece of molding (i guess thats what it is) that sits right at the bottom of your driver/passenger windows, on the outside. Piece of plastice that runs along your door right where the window goes in and out of your door...
> 
> Mine is busted/loose coming off....
> 
> ...


Me too, Im in despret need of both sides because mine got ruined when my car got painted at my local body shop. It turned whiteish because of the rubbing compound they used. Im kinda pissed, Does anyone know the part number for these. That would be appreciated.

Steve


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my drivers side scratches the window.....so you can imagine what my window looks like :fun: just imagine vertical lined wallpaper.....on your drivers side window


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That's likely to be a dealership only item. Call Greg Vogel at Mossy Nissan 866-55-mossy. Tell him you're from the forum.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*thanks*



toolapcfan said:


> That's likely to be a dealership only item. Call Greg Vogel at Mossy Nissan 866-55-mossy. Tell him you're from the forum.


ok thanks for the information

:cheers:


----------

